# What do you think of our new Clean Machine?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

As requested, here is the finished product. All plumbed and installed, even soundproofed the entire casing with phatmat to make it whisper quiet on those "quiet sites" shhh.

So what do you think?

Domestic Washing Machine 









Trev.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Amazing trev,Is the back of it in the mh garage :?:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Mobile launderette!!!

Where's the coin slot and the soap powder machine?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Garage*



moblee said:


> Amazing trev,Is the back of it in the mh garage :?:


Hello,

Yes it is, we put it in the wardrobe under the over garage bed. It is bolted to a strong stage frame to raise it up on the garage floor. It enabled me to get it fairly close to the rear axle. It does not take up a massive amount of space in the Garage and in any case it tends to be like a garage at home, the more space we had the more gear we filled it with, so nothing lost realy!.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Slot*



TR5 said:


> Mobile launderette!!!
> 
> Where's the coin slot and the soap powder machine?


Hello TR5,

You will be waiting in a long line in the queue behind my Wife and Daughters!.

Nice idea to pay for pitch fees, though you would have to bring and take away your own water if the pitch is not fully serviced!.

Trev.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Ingenious,I hope my missus doesn't want one,we've got a u-shaped lounge :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Relatives*



moblee said:


> Ingenious,I hope my missus doesn't want one,we've got a u-shaped lounge :lol:


Where there is will there is a way!

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washing machine*

Excellent. Where are you pitched?

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Here it*

Hello Russel,

So it is that quiet you can't hear it ! :wink:

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Trev

Question time....

1) Do you take fresh water from the motorhome tank or direct from the mains/hose?

2) Waste water - does it go straight out of the van or via the motorhome waste tank?

3) When are you free for fitting?

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fitting*

Hello Russel,

Answer Time.....

1) It takes the water direct from the MH onboard tanks *

2) It dumps the water direct to the MH Waste Tank#

3) Fitting, In a swift 669 could be possible !

* The model I have fitted is a Hot & Cold Fill, I have however for the time being connected it to cold only by way of a "Y" fitting as we only intend to do Fast washes where it only takes in cold water for these programs. The machine heats the water in the drum by way of a 1100w heater or you can manualy select cold if on low Amp hook-up. The New models are cold wash only. The model shown fitted is a 3kG compact. The new model is a 3.5kG compact. Despite its small size it will wash quite large loads.

# I had considered dropping the waste out straight under the van so we could collect it into a wastemaster. Having give it some thought, fitting the waste into the MH drain would allow us to use it where dumping of grey waste is not always available.

Any further questions, please ask.

Trev.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Just wondering how much of your payload it as taken up?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*payload*

Hello Rocky58,

42kg, our payload is around 975kG.

If your payload is limited you could take out the concrete balancing weghts that account for around 50% of the machines weight. Problem with that is you would realy only be able to wash in it as the spin cycle would send the drum banging and clattering around the casing.

Does this answer your question?

Trev.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you lining up the compact dishwasher and tumble dryer alongside? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tumble*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> Are you lining up the compact dishwasher and tumble dryer alongside? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Andy


Hello there,

Far too much current draw!, would have to cut the heater out and that would mean 8 hours to dry a towel. Energy Rating would go from C to A mind.

Though, you can get a Compact dryer that would look more at home in Toys R us with a Mattel Badge on from B&M Bargains 400w or so heater, cheap Chinese thing. Stear clear.

Trev.

PS Don't even whisper the word "DISH*****R to the Mrs.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dishwasher*

Hi

The trains I used to work on had a dishwasher. I also remember a Plaxton coach with one - the latter was great til you went on a camber - the floor got a wash too!

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Washer*

Hey,

We stayed the last couple of days & nights in aires. Did the washing in the van via solar/inverter, all dryed in the bathroom, ready to take out and pop on the ironing pile when we got home.

A refreshing change to having to come home to a van full of dirty Laundry!

TAM


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Good God.

So where is sauna going ?


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Blimey, that looks fantastic.

You'll have so many new friends !!  

Well done.

Maddie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sauna*

Hello,

Might skip the steam room. Would end up with far too many Friends.

Realy does make a difference having the washer, no more pile of dirty clothes.

Trev.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you Mr Adobe


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*??*

Is this a play on words??

When I was in the Army we used to refer to laundry as Dhobi and washing powder as Dhobi Dust

Cheers

Dave


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

How much water for an average wash ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wash*



AberdeenAngus said:


> How much water for an average wash ?


42 Litres


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Wash*



teemyob said:


> AberdeenAngus said:
> 
> 
> > How much water for an average wash ?
> ...


Ouch !


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I believe that Adobe make a similar model


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Harley

Must confess I hadn't noticed the imperial pun.

Mind you, I do miss the dhobiwallah we had in the club at Poonah.


----------

